# lake erie to caribbean



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just wondering on peoples opinion on what is the best way to get a boat from Lake Erie to the Caribbean? I'm currently thinking of either the mississppi the hudson river or the Erie Barge Canal. I would like to hear about others experiences. Can anyone recommend any good books/cruising guides?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

The two most used routes are through the Erie Canal to the Hudson River, then down the East Coast (or offshore, depending on destination and boat). The other is to go through Lake Michigan to Chicago, across Illinois to the Miss. R down to the Ohio R. and to the Tennessee R. That will take you to the Tenn-Tom Waterway and Tombigbee R to the Gulf of Mexico at Mobile, AL.

Both routes involve dropping the mast for part of the trip, either across New York or across Illinois. Bridge heights on the Tenn. R are minimum 51 feet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm.. why not just go down the Mississippi, once you're on it??? Or am I missing something here.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

PBZeer,

Any idea about how long it takes to get down using your option 1 (Hudson) to get to Miami?

-Mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you put your post on the Lk Erie site you will get some great detail from a couple who wrote a book on their trip from Cleveland to the Keys. 

John


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

SD - from all my reading, one of the main reasons for the Tenn-Tom Waterway was to make it possible to avoid the Mississippi. I don't recall the specific issues that were raised, but the end result was the Tenn/Tenn-Tom/Tombigbee route was better. I had researched this fairly thoroughly, as my original plan was to leave from Chicago.

Mark - sorry, no info on that. I do know you would be motoring across New York, and with locks to transit and other things along the way, I wouldn't plan on more than 40 miles a day. Been a very long time since I was up near Albany, so I couldn't really say how much sailing you'd do between there and NYC. There should be a few on here who have made the trip from NYC/New England down, so I'll let them fill in that part, as I haven't done it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

PBz-

The only reason I asked, was that I don't believe you'd need to drop the mast on the Mississippi... but I could be wrong.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Not sure about the bridges, but min. height on the Tenn R route is 51 feet. Was searching back through my mind and I believe one of the concerns on the Miss. is the amount of shoaling combined with the commercial traffic making for some rough passage areas. Also, fog can be a big concern as the cold water from the watershed can be a problem in the lower reaches.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Erie canal route is the way to go from what I've heard from others. Can't tell you how long it will take on the Erie...but from Albany, and staying with DAYLIGHT only sailing/motoring...you have 3-4 days to NYC. 
From NYC to Cape May NJ is another 3 days.
From Cape May...up the Delaware, through the C&D canal and down the Chesapeake to Norfolk VA is 5 days.
From Norfolk to Miami is 3 weeks doing 50 miles a day on the ICW. 
You don't say where in the caribbean you are going but lets assume the Virgin Islands via the Thorny path.
From Miami it is 5 days to George Town Bahamas (Exumas)
From Georgetown it is a week to Turks and Caicos, 24 hour passage to Luperon DR, a week to the south shore of PR and 2 days to the BVI's. 
Of course this all supposes good weather. I would allow AT LEAST one month holed up in harbors waiting for weather and it will more likely be 6 weeks. So about 7 weeks of travel + waiting for weather.
The alternative is to go offshore from NYC to Bermuda...about a week. And from there, 10 days to 2 weeks to Tortola.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You can also go here http://www.greatloop.com/ for more info on the majority of the trip.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

If you are on Lake Erie I don't think it would make any sense to go over to Chicago just head through the Welland and you will soon be at the Erie Barge canal. From what little I know a much nicer trip, lots of scenery and not nearly as much commercial traffic, shoals etc. as the other way.

Gary


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

The Erie Canal begins/ends at Buffalo. If you send him through the Welland, he will have to go to Oswego. There is no water connection along the way.


----------



## wright1d (May 21, 2009)

We did the Erie Canal this summer. Don't know when you want to leave but keep in mind that it does not open until the end of May/June. I'm not sure when it closes? We started in NJ in June & it took 16 days to make it to Detroit running long days. Sailing was only an option for 5-6 days of the trip. Below is a link of our trip log: The Adventures of Dave & Amy

I have not done it but my understanding is that sailing is much harder going with the Mississippi option & you may need to drop the mast more then once on that trip.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

"Primer For First Timers on the ICW" (Toronto - Dry Tortugas - Bahamas)
http://www.pcmarinesurveys.com/Primer For First Timers.pdf

On my website ( index.htm ) I also have two logs that will give you an idea of timimg....one from Toronto to Bahamas and one from Toronto to Dry Tortugas. The logs are for my trawler averaging 6 knots.


----------



## mooregm5 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Old post -- new considerations*

Hello,

This is an old post. But if someone new reads this, keep in mind the new electrified area on the canal at Chicago. This means delays at best and complete closure at worse.

The Erie Canal (whether entered at Buffalo or via Oswego Canal) is the best bet from Lake Erie.


----------



## sailrmon (May 17, 2006)

My wife and i did this very trip last year, leaving our home port in Sandusky, Oh. in July 2009 and sailing to Boot Key Harbor, Marathon, in the Florida Keys. we took the canal, had the mast unstepped at RCR Yachts ((716)856-6314 (Darren Wright is their Serv. manager) on the Buffalo ship canal. we pulled into a slip and were informed they could pull the mast at 10am the next morning. they were very professional. Wardells at the entrance to the canal will pull it also but their equipment is very old and i would not trust. the canal was a hoot which is why we had to get a second 10 day pass ($50.00) we were in no hurry to say the least. had the mast restepped at Riverview marina on the Catskills, a day trip down the Hudson from Waterford, N.Y. We were on a Catalina 42 with a keel stepped mast and they were able to handle it. 

Probably would be better if you emailed me ([email protected]) my wife also kept a Blog of our trip (billandboop.blogspot.com) would be happy to share any info you may need.

Bill
S/V Wendy Michelle


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

camaraderie said:


> The alternative is to go offshore from NYC to Bermuda...about a week. And from there, 10 days to 2 weeks to Tortola.


What is the length of your boat? NYC to Bermuda should be about 5-7 days, and Bermuda to the BVI another 5-7 days. It's 900 miles from Bermuda to the BVI.

If your ultimate goal is the Caribbean (and I'm sorry people, Bermuda and the Bahamas are not in the Caribbean) you definitely want to go the Erie Canal route. Going down the Mississippi to the Ten-Tom waterway will put you well west of your final destination, and once you get south of the Bahamas/Turks and Caicos you'll be in the easterly trade winds and you'll be on the Thorny Path.

You didn't say if you're planning this trip this year or next. If next fall, you might want to consider joining the Caribbean 1500 which leaves from Hampton, VA in early November. The Gulf Stream is narrowest around Cape Hatteras, and starting from Hampton you are across the Gulf Stream by the following day. Steve Black, who organizes the event, will hold the fleet waiting for a good weather window for the Gulf Stream crossing, and you get daily weather updates as well as real-time weather observations from other participants. This year I will be crewing in my fifth Caribbean 1500, which is actually only about 1300 miles leaving from Hampton.


----------

